# Dealer Opinion



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Reitzel Brother's LTD, an AG equipment company out of Edon, Ohio. Looking to see who's shopped or purchased from them. I'm looking at a tractor they picked up at an estate auction. Good reputation?


----------

